# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Neff] ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ NEFF

## stamstam

Αγαπητά μέλη γεια σας  :Smile: 

Έχω ένα πρόβλημα με ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων της NEFF
διάβασα και τα μυνήματα με τον τίτλο
*ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ NEFF SD13GT1F*

αλλά δεν με βοήθησαν για την περίπτωσή μου.

Το μοντέλο που έχω υποθέτω ότι είναι το ίδιο με το παραπάνω θέμα που απασχόλησε μέλος του forum και στο παρελθόν 
από εκεί δανείζομαι και την φωτογραφία γιατί στην "φάτσα" είναι ίδιο. 
Δεν βρήκα άλλωστε ούτε στο manual ούτε στο εσωτερικό της πόρτας κάποιον κωδικό μοντέλου.
NEFF.jpg

Πρίν από ένα χρόνο το πλυντήριο δεν έβγαζε τα νερά. Μετά από ένα καλό καθάρισμα στα φίλτρα δούλεψε σωστά.
Την περασμένη βδομάδα είχα τα ίδια. Άδειασα χειροκίνητα τα νερά. Καθάρισα τα φίλτρα αλλά τίποτα. 
Πήρα το manual χειρισμού εκτός των άλλων οδηγιών όταν το πλυντήριο δεν βγάζει τα νερά είχε σαν τελευταία προτεινόμενη λύση
_"Πατήστε συγχρόνως τα πλήκτρα Α & C για να γίνει reset"_.
 Πράγματι έκανα το reset άδειασε τα  νερά αλλά από τότε όποιο πρόγραμμα και να βάλω δεν παίρνει νερό.
Το άφησα σε λειτουργία ακόμα και ένα τέταρτο αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα. 

Τι να φταίει; 
Μήπως έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το σύστημα aquastop;
Έχετε παρακαλώ καμιά ιδέα;
 :Confused1: 

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## konman

Πρωτα θα ειναι καλο να ελεγξεις τη βαση του πλυντηριου να δεις
αν εχει νερα.
Πρεπει να βγαλεις τα πλαϊνα καπακια.

----------


## stamstam

> Πρωτα θα ειναι καλο να ελεγξεις τη βαση του πλυντηριου να δεις
> αν εχει νερα.
> Πρεπει να βγαλεις τα πλαϊνα καπακια.


Για να βγάλω τα πλαϊνά καπάκια όπως είναι εντοιχισμένο έχει κάποιες βίδες η απλά το τραβάω έξω
Επειδή κατά την τοποθέτηση δεν ήμουν παρόν

----------


## stefanoszis

εχει 2 βιδες που πιανουν στο παγκο της κουζινας

----------


## stamstam

Σκέφτηκα και κατέβασα το ρεύμα για κανένα δεκάλεπτο. Μήπως και παίζει ρόλο στο reset που έκανα. 
Αλλά τίποτα. 

Αποφάσισα μετά και από τις οδηγίες σας. Έβγαλα το πλυντήριο και μετά τα καπάκια. 
Μόλις έβαλα πρόγραμμα αμέσως άρχισε να παίρνει νερό και να λειτουργεί ... θαύμα!!! 
Το άφησα κανένα τέταρτο να δουλέψει. Άλλαξα προγράμματα όλα καλά ο χρόνος κατέβαινε όλα τέλεια. 
Το σταμάτησα και το έβαλα στην θέση του. Το έβαλα σε λειτουργία.  
Πάλι τα ίδια κολλημένος ο χρόνος ... δεν κατέβαινε ούτε μετά από είκοσι λεπτά ... το παράτησα. 

Σήμερα σκέφτηκα μήπως αν το βγάλω απλά έξω και "ισιώσουν" τα λάστιχα θα δουλέψει. 
Το έβγαλα έξω ... τίποτα. 

Μου ήρθε "φλασιά" Βγάζω το αριστερό καπάκι που είναι τα σωληνάκια με τα νερά και το βάζω σε λειτουργία. 

Δουλεύει μια χαρά... 

Τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά καμιά ιδέα;  :Confused1:

----------


## konman

Δες αν εχει νερα στη βαση.

----------


## stamstam

> Δες αν εχει νερα στη βαση.


Φίλε Μάνο δεν είμαι αυτή τη στιγμή κοντά για να το δώ. Έβγαλα και δύο φωτογραφίες χθες το βράδυ για να ανεβάσω - αλλά δεν μπορώ να τις βρώ στο κινητό - μήπως και βοηθήσω την "διάγνωση".
Τέλος πάντων όταν λές νερά στην βάση εννοείς σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο σημείο; δοχείο; Έχει κάτι ροζ εκεί στο πλάϊ

----------


## konman

Ολο το κατω μερος του πλυντηριου ειναι η βαση,
δες απο το πλάι αν εχει νερο στον πατο.

----------


## stamstam

> Ολο το κατω μερος του πλυντηριου ειναι η βαση,
> δες απο το πλάι αν εχει νερο στον πατο.


neff left 1.jpg 
Αυτό το λευκό είναι η βάση; γιατί δεν θυμάμε να είχε σταγόνα νερό.

----------


## konman

Ναι αυτο ειναι δες το προσεκτικα.

----------


## stamstam

> Ναι αυτο ειναι δες το προσεκτικα.


Καταρχήν Παρατήρησα ότι το πρόγραμμα που είχα βάλει τελευταία (124 λεπτά σταμάτησε στο δεύτερο λεπτό από το τέλος) και *δεν τερμάτιζε το πρόγραμμα*.

Επίσης είδα προσεκτικά όπως μου είπες στον πάτο *είχε περίπου μισό εκατοστό νερό*:
1. από την μία πλευρά βρήκα μια επίπεδη κυλυνδρική ροδέλα με διάμετρο (υπολογίζω περίπου 7-8 εκατοστά) από φελιζόλ.
Υποθέτω ότι λειτουργεί σαν φλοτέρ. (έχει αριθμό 1 στην φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτω.
2. στο κάθετο κόκινο εξάρτημα (έχει τον αριθμό 2) κράτησα για λίγο ανασηκωμένη με το χέρι την βάση που στηρίζεται στο φλοτέρ και μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα ακουγόταν σαν να βάζει ή βγάζει νερό.
neff floter1.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η επόμενη δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να εντοπίσεις και να επισκευάσεις από που γλύφει και χάνει νερό. ψάξε με έναν δυνατό φακό (φως) να βλέπεις καλά . Αν δεν το διακρίνεις εύκολα , και τυχόν άσπρα σημάδια (άλατα) προδίδουν από που χάνει νερό.

----------


## stamstam

> Η επόμενη δουλειά που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να εντοπίσεις και να επισκευάσεις από που γλύφει και χάνει νερό. ψάξε με έναν δυνατό φακό (φως) να βλέπεις καλά . Αν δεν το διακρίνεις εύκολα , και τυχόν άσπρα σημάδια (άλατα) προδίδουν από που χάνει νερό.


Πράγματι με το μάτι δεν φαίνεται τίποτα αλλά και όσο μπόρεσα να ψηλαφίσω με τα δάχτυλα.
Όπως φαίνεται όμως από την φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτω (κόκινα βέλη) το ροζ δοχείο είναι γεμάτο άλλατα στην πάνω πλευρά, γύρω, μέσα παντού. 
Νερά δεν διακρίνονται.
Υπάρχει τρόπος να το στεγανοποιήσω; με σιλικόνη; πρέπει να βγούν τα πλαϊνα δοχεία και να βάλω ειδικές φλάντσες;
Πρέπει να βγάλω τα πλαϊνά δοχεία; 
neff aristreri plevra.jpg
Και μια παρατήρηση τα πλαϊνά δοχεία έχουν νερό από το προηγούμενο πρόγραμμα (το πρόγραμμα είχε "κολλήσει" στο τελευταίο δίλεπτο. (το βράδυ ποαυ το έβαλα να συνεχίσει τελείωσε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δείχνει να έχει σημάδια άλατα και οπωσδήποτε χάνει κάτι από εκεί (από τα πλαινά) . αλλά το μέγεθος δεν μου γεμίζει για μισό πόντο νερό όπως αναφέρεις και λέω μήπως έχει διαρροή σε ένα μεγάλο μοτέρ που θα βρεις από την πίσω απέναντι πλευρά ... όπως θα το δεις από απέναντι θα φαίνεται το πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ (με κάτι πτερύγια ) .. πιο μέσα σε αυτό το μοτέρ στην άλλη πλευρά του άξονα του καταλήγει σε ένα "σαλίγκαρο" όπου έχει μια τσιμούχα πιθανόν να έχεις εκεί σοβαρή διαρροή .(πάλι το εξετάζεις για σημάδια άλατα ή νερά). 
Τα πλαινά πλαστικά τα ροζ είναι όπως λες με φλάντζες ενωμένα παντού (όπως καθαρά φαίνεται ) αριστερά από τα βέλη στα 3 λάστιχα αποχέτευσης (γκρι) + είσοδος νερού. Αλλά αν είναι πολύ ελάχιστη διαρροή εκεί δεν αξίζει τόσο να ασχοληθείς να το λύσεις όλο . προσπάθησε με σιλικόνη να το μπαλώσεις ικανοποιητικά. Μην βάλεις ισχυρή κόλα και το φιξάρεις μόνιμα . μπορεί κάποτε να χρειαστούν εσωτερικά καθαρισμό αν μπλοκάρουν από άλλες αιτίες και λίπη/ακαθαρσίες.
Μπορείς να κρατήσεις προσωρινά τον διακόπτη (φλοτέρ) στην κάτω θέση και να το βάλεις να δουλέψει αν δεν μπορείς να διακρίνεις την διαρροή .. να δουλέψει αρκετά .. μπορεί η διαρροή να μην φαίνεται άμεσα αλλά αργότερα μόλις ζεσταθεί και αποκτήσει διαστολές. Έτσι με περισσότερο χρόνο λειτουργίας θα μπορέσεις να σιγουρευτείς αν η διαρροή ήταν μόνο στα πλαινά καπάκια ή και κάπου αλλού π.χ. στο μεγάλο μοτέρ ή στις αποχετεύσεις όταν λειτουργεί η αντλία και αδειάζει νερά.

----------


## stamstam

Κατ' αρχήν να σας ευχαριστήσω πολύ για την ως τώρα πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας Μάνο, Στέφανε & Πέτρο (με την σειρά που είσαστε στο φόρουμ) και βέβαια την γυναίκα μου που γρινιάζει όλο και περισσότερο "άντε τι κάνεις τόσες μέρες!!!". (ανεπρόκοπε δεν λέει)

Εκτός από την διαρροή *υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα και καμιά πλακέτα;*

Γιατί χθες το βράδυ έβαλα και τελείωσε κανονικά το πρόγραμμα που είχε κολλήσει στο τελευταίο δίλεπτο.
Μετά όμως όταν έβαλα το μεγάλο πρόγραμμα αρχικά ξεκίνησε με 124 λεπτά ύστερα όμως από κανένα δεκάλεπτο που πήγα να το δω έλεγε 149 και κάποια στιγμή κόλλησε στο 109 και το σταμάτησα.

----------


## konman

Βγαλε την βαλβιδα που σου σημειωσα και καθαρισε την,
δημιουργει οξειδωση και κολλαει.

neff left 1.jpg

----------


## stamstam

> Βγαλε την βαλβιδα που σου σημειωσα και καθαρισε την,
> δημιουργει οξειδωση και κολλαει.


Φίλε Μάνο ξεβίδωσα τις δύο βίδες για να βγάλω την βαλβίδα για καθάρισμα αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα... είναι μισογεμισμένα τα πλαϊνα δοχεία και υποψιάζομαι ότι θα πλημυρίσει ο τόπος.
Αν τα αφήσω και τρέξουν μέσα στην βάση πως την αδειάζω μετά;
Γενικά πιο είναι το "κόλπο" για να αδειάσω την βάση;

----------


## stamstam

> Δείχνει να έχει σημάδια άλατα και οπωσδήποτε χάνει κάτι από εκεί (από τα πλαινά) . αλλά το μέγεθος δεν μου γεμίζει για μισό πόντο νερό όπως αναφέρεις και λέω μήπως έχει διαρροή σε ένα μεγάλο μοτέρ που θα βρεις από την πίσω απέναντι πλευρά ... όπως θα το δεις από απέναντι θα φαίνεται το πίσω μέρος του μοτέρ (με κάτι πτερύγια ) .. πιο μέσα σε αυτό το μοτέρ στην άλλη πλευρά του άξονα του καταλήγει σε ένα "σαλίγκαρο" όπου έχει μια τσιμούχα πιθανόν να έχεις εκεί σοβαρή διαρροή .(πάλι το εξετάζεις για σημάδια άλατα ή νερά).


Φίλε Πέτρο το είδα αυτό το μοτέρ. Όπως το κοιτάς από την αριστερή του πλευρά στο τοίχωμα όμως του πλυντηρίο έχει μια λωρίδα πλάτους 4 πόντων (κάτι σαν πετροβάμβακας, υαλοβάμβακας, πισάρισμα, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι) από το οποίο έσταζε νερό. (λίγο ποιό κάτω απ' αυτήν την λωρίδα έχεις στερεωμένο ένα βαρελάκι, μάλλον πυκνωτή). 

Μπορεί να βγαίνει με κάποιον τρόπο από το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου; (επειδή είναι υπερπλήρες μιας και κολλάει το πρόγραμμα και δεν μπορεί να διώξει τα νερά.
Οπτικά υπάρχει τρόπος να δώ την πίσω πλευρά του μοτέρ ή πρέπει να το βγάλω;
Μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα να φέρω τεχνικό;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είδες νερά και από την άλλην πλευρά? (δηλαδή απέναντι από τα ρόζ πλαινά καπάκια?) δεν πιστεύω να είναι νερά που τα έριξες εσύ κατά λάθος με τις μετακινήσεις της συσκευής.




> Μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερα να φέρω τεχνικό;


Με την γυναίκα (πάνω από το κεφάλι σου? ) έτσι το βλέπω !!
Εμείς πάντως απαντάμε σε ερωτήσεις όπως και να έχει. Εσύ διαλέγεις.

1ος κανόνας είναι να εντοπιστεί διαρροή και να επισκευαστεί αυτή .. από εκεί και πέρα ανάλογα και την δική σου "βοήθεια" (φωτό) .. ικανότητα σου να ελέγξεις αυτά που προτείνουμε ... βλέπουμε. Π.χ εγώ θα ήθελα να σου πω (με ευκολία) παρόλο που ανάφερες και αυτό ...*Μετά όμως όταν έβαλα το μεγάλο πρόγραμμα αρχικά ξεκίνησε με 124 λεπτά ύστερα όμως από κανένα δεκάλεπτο που πήγα να το δω έλεγε 149 και κάποια στιγμή κόλλησε στο 109 και το σταμάτησα.
*Να σου έλεγα ... άλλαξε το πρόγραμμα !!! θα ήταν όπως καταλαβαίνεις μεγάλη ευθύνη . 
Ή άλλαξε εκείνο το (ροζ πλαινό καπάκι ολόκληρο) δίπλα στο φλοτέρ/διακόπτη που αν έχουν κατακαθήσει λίπη κτλ φέρνει επιπτώσεις . άλλοι απλώς το καθαρίζουν με ζεστή σόδα και ξύδι .. και πετυχαίνει το "πείραμα" και άλλοι όχι

Έπειτα δεν είμαστε εμείς εκεί κοντά για να επιταχυνθούν ποιο γρήγορα οι έλεγχοι και οι διαδικασίες ...

----------


## stamstam

> Είδες νερά και από την άλλην πλευρά? (δηλαδή απέναντι από τα ρόζ πλαινά καπάκια?) δεν πιστεύω να είναι νερά που τα έριξες εσύ κατά λάθος με τις μετακινήσεις της συσκευής.


Φίλε Πέτρο να σε ευχαριστήσω πάλι για την βοήθειά σου. 
Μια και ο τεχνικός βλέπω να αργεί να έρθει δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας να ανεβάσω μία φωτογραφία όπου το βελάκι σχεδόν ακουμπά σε μια σταγόνα.
neff moter 1a.jpg
Σε αυτό το σημείο για κανα δυό λεπτά έσταζε με γρήγορο ρυθμό μετά έπεσε ο ρυθμός και τέλος σταμάτησε.
 Μπορεί να είναι από την μετακίνηση; να έγλυφε από την πόρτα και να ερχόταν εκεί;
Όσο για το μοτέρ από την εξωτερική πλευρά δεν φαίνεται κάτι υπάρχει κάποι εργαλείο (σαν καθρεφτάκι οδοντιατρικό μακρύ) να παρατηρήσω την πίσω πλευρά;

Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να  αδειάσω τα νερά; ή απλά με wetex; 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φάω κανένα "σούτ"; (εννοείται όχι με το να ακουμπήσω ακροδέκτη από το νερό που θα αδειάζω :Wink:

----------


## konman

Εδω υπαρχει σκουρια;  neff moter 1a.jpg


Παντα να το βγαζεις απο το ρευμα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλύτερα μια που κάλεσες τεχνικό .. να τον αφήσεις να κάνει τα "προκαταρκτικά" . να σου δώσει μια τελική εκτίμηση συμπέρασμα. Και από εκεί και πέρα βλέπουμε αν σε συμφέρει.




> Μπορώ με κάποιο τρόπο να αδειάσω τα νερά; ή απλά με wetex; 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φάω κανένα "σούτ"; (εννοείται όχι με το να ακουμπήσω ακροδέκτη από το νερό που θα αδειάζω


Ποτέ με συνδεδεμένο το ρεύμα ... ακόμη και όταν είναι στεγνό. Δεν βάζουμε χέρια σε συσκευή με τάση.
Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις όλο το μήκος της αποχέτευσης τέρμα κάτω (πιο κάτω από τον πάτο της συσκευής) και τα νερά θα φύγουν μόνα τους (πρέπει να κατεβάσεις και το "ανασήκωμα" (U) της αποχέτευσης στο πίσω μέρος της πλάτης είναι στα (απλά πλυντήρια ) στο δικό σου όχι (λόγω πλαινού φιξ) εκτός και έχουν προβλέψει κάποια τάπα
Περίμενε τον τεχνικό για εκτίμηση .

----------


## stamstam

> Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις όλο το μήκος της αποχέτευσης τέρμα κάτω (πιο κάτω από τον πάτο της συσκευής) και τα νερά θα φύγουν μόνα τους (πρέπει να κατεβάσεις και το "ανασήκωμα" (U) της αποχέτευσης στο πίσω μέρος της πλάτης είναι στα (απλά πλυντήρια ) στο δικό σου όχι (λόγω πλαινού φιξ) εκτός και έχουν προβλέψει κάποια τάπα.


Έτσι θα φύγουν και τα νερά από την βάση;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι μόνο του εσωτερικού θαλάμου πλύσης .. αυτά δεν εννοούσες? για την βάση εξωτερικά όχι δεν φεύγουν (και αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του) για να λειτουργήσει όταν πρέπει ο φλοτέρ/διακόπτης για ασφάλεια ... μην βρεις το σπίτι σου πισίνα

----------


## stamstam

> Όχι μόνο του εσωτερικού θαλάμου πλύσης .. αυτά δεν εννοούσες? για την βάση εξωτερικά όχι δεν φεύγουν (και αυτός είναι ο σκοπός του) για να λειτουργήσει όταν πρέπει ο φλοτέρ/διακόπτης για ασφάλεια ... μην βρεις το σπίτι σου πισίνα


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν προβλέψει κάποια τάπα στην βάση;

Κάπου παραπάνω με ρωτούσες αν έχει νερά και από την πλευρά του μοτέρ. Δεν είναι ενιαία η βάση;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις προσωρινά να δουλέψει? σε πρόγραμμα απάντλησης? και να φύγει το νερό? ... βάζοντας τον φλοτερ/διακόπτη σε θέση χαμηλά? για να ξεκινήσει? ή δεν σου κάνει ούτε και αυτό

----------


## stamstam

> Δεν μπορείς να το βάλεις προσωρινά να δουλέψει? σε πρόγραμμα απάντλησης? και να φύγει το νερό? ... βάζοντας τον φλοτερ/διακόπτη σε θέση χαμηλά? για να ξεκινήσει? ή δεν σου κάνει ούτε και αυτό


Τώρα τελευταία δεν μου κάνει ούτε αυτό. Από την άλλη φοβάμαι να το λειτουργήσω γιατί αν ξαναβάλει νερό θα την γεμίσουμε σίγουρα την βάση.
Σκέφτηκα ότι έχω μια αντλία νερού που προσασμόζει σε τρυπάνι. Θα βάλω ένα σωληνάκι και θα το "τραβήξω"

Το πρόγραμμα απάντλησης του πλυντηρίου πιάτων μπορεί να διώξει και νερά της βάσης;

----------


## konman

___________No.1__50e4155801104_160x160.jpg 11400000110580-150x150.jpg



Βιτεξ          +       μπολ    =    μαζεμα νερου


 Προσοχη να το βγαλεις απο το ρευμα.

----------


## stamstam

> Εδω υπαρχει σκουρια;  neff moter 1a.jpg


Ευτυχώς όχι. Είναι καφετί βρωμιά από κατασαρίδες

----------


## stamstam

> Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις όλο το μήκος της αποχέτευσης τέρμα κάτω (πιο κάτω από τον πάτο της συσκευής) και τα νερά θα φύγουν μόνα τους (πρέπει να κατεβάσεις και το "ανασήκωμα" (U) της αποχέτευσης στο πίσω μέρος της πλάτης είναι στα (απλά πλυντήρια ) στο δικό σου όχι (λόγω πλαινού φιξ) εκτός και έχουν προβλέψει κάποια τάπα.


Όταν έβγαλα το λάστιχο της αποχέτευσης στην άκρη (ακριβώς στο σημείο που ενώνεται με  την αποχέτευση του νεροχύτη) είχε κάποιες βρωμιές. Το καθάρισα στην άκρη, το κατέβασα στο πάτωμα αλλά τα νερά δεν έφυγαν όλα
Έβαλα δύο μικρά προγράμματα 25 και 35 λεπτά και πήγαν μέχρι τέλος.
Καθάρισα καλά τα νερά (αφού έβγαλα το ρεύμα) από τον πάτο του πλυντηρίου. Έβαλα ένα πρόγραμμα 124 λεπτά πήγε μέχρι τέλος.
Το βράδυ έβαλα άλλο ένα πρόγραμμα 124 λεπτά αλλά σταμάτησε στο όγδοο λεπτό πριν το τέλος. Άφησε κάποια νερά τα οποία όμως αν και ξεβίδωσα πάλι το λάστιχο της αποχέτευση και την κατέβασα στο πάτωμα δεν έφυγαν.
*Υποθέτω ότι έχει κάποιο βούλωμα στην διαδρομή από το εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου μέχρι την άκρη του λάστιχου της αποχέτευσης.* (στο εσωτερικό στο λίγο νερό που έμεινε "κολυμπάνε" διάφορα μικρά κομματάκια).
Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι μετά από λεπτομερή έλεγχο στον πάτο δεν υπάρχει νερό. (Συμπεραίνω ότι τα νερά που υπήρχαν στον πάτο ήταν από της μετακινήσεις πέρα δώθε μιας και είχε πολλά νερά εσωτερικά)
Έχει ένα U στο πλάϊ αλλά είναι άδειο από νερά και δεν νομίζω να έχει σχέση με την αποχέτευση.
Πώς μπορώ να καθαρίσω το εσωτερικό του πλυνηρίου από τις βρωμιές για να "ανοίξει" μια και καλή;
Υπάρχει κάτι σαν "του μπο φλό" για πλυντήρια πιάτων;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γενικά καθάρισμα θέλει .. το ποιο ύποπτο από όλα είναι εκείνο το ροζ πλαινό όπου αν συγκεντρωθούν λίπη δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.
Εδώ παρακάτω είναι ένα σύντομο βίντεο (σε διάφανο αντί για ροζ) για να καταλάβεις πως λειτουργεί) πρόσεξε ιδιαίτερα ένα εσωτερικό φλοτέρ που ανεβοκατεβαίνει (σαν φίλτρο) με κάτι ροζ γραμμές . εκεί συγκεντρώνονται ακαθαρσίες και κάποιοι τύποι ρίχνουν στο εσωτερικό ζεστή σόδα/ξύδι (με σύριγγα) και νερό . 
Εσύ όμως επειδή δεν έχεις γενικευμένο πρόβλημα με απόλυτη νέκρωση μπορείς να ρίξεις σόδα στο εσωτερικό της πλύσης και να το αφήσεις να καθαρίσει μόνο του. αν και προτείνεται να καθαριστεί το εξάρτημα του βίντεο. καλά και σωστά ή να αλλαχτεί

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSETQ1XPY0w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oYA5l3EQ

Από εκεί και πέρα όταν το καθαρίσεις καλά και δεις ότι όλα σου πηγαίνουν καλά ... φρόντισε οπωσδήποτε και για διαρροές (νερού ) αν υπάρχουν στην συνέχεια.
Και κατά κανόνα όταν πλένεις διάφορα σκεύη από εδώ και μπρος προ - καθάριζε τα από τα χοντρά σκουπίδια και λίπη . Μην περιμένεις το πλυντήριο να τα κάνει όλα ... έχει και αυτό τις "αντοχές" του . Όσο καθαρότερα πιάτα βάζεις . τόσο λιγότερα προβλήματα θα έχεις μελλοντικά.

----------


## konman

Οταν κατεβασεις το λαστιχο χαμηλα δεν βγαζει τα νερα εξω.

----------


## stamstam

Αφού λοιπόν καθάρισα εκείνο το ροζ δοχείο με σόδα ζεστό νερό και ξύδι σε τυχαία αναλογία. Ξανασκούπισα τα λίγα νερά που χύθηκαν στην βάση.
Το ξαναδούλεψα 1 μεγάλο 1 μικρό πρόγραμμα φαίνεται να δουλεύει σωστά.
Διαρροή δεν εμφανίζει, άρα το πρόβλημα ήταν κυρίως από το βούλωμα από λίπη.
Βέβαια αφού το συναρμολόγησα έβαλα καπάκια... αργότερα έψαξα λίγο καλύτερα στο internet για τις σόδες γιατί ζήτησα από την γυναίκα μου και μου έδωσε φαγητού αντί πλυσίματος. 

Οπότε αύριο ... μπορεί να επαναληφθεί ο καθαρισμός. Μήπως έχουμε κάποιες συγκεκριμένες αναλογίες;


Επίσης μια τελευταία - ελπίζω - βοήθεια. Ξεβιδώθηκε (απο το μέσα έξω του πλυντηρίου) το πίσω ποδαράκι στήριξης.
Ούτε βιδώνει ούτε ξεβιδώνει (τα μπροστά δουλεύουν άψογα) ούτε με το χέρι ούτε με πένσα, με αποτέλεσμα να μην χωράει μέσα στην θέση του το πλυντήριο.

----------


## konman

Το πισω ποδαρακι ρυθμιζεται απο μπροστα με μια 
βιδα που ειναι στη μεση τις βασης.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και κάτι άλλο ... κάπου αναφέρθηκε ... για κατσαρίδες !!  (#29) ..Να ρίξεις και κανένα εντομοκτόνο εκεί κοντά 
Σε ντοκουμέντο που μου έχει συμβεί . αυτό το πλαινό (το μεγάλο το διάφανο) έχει στην κορυφή του μια οπή για να ξεθυμαίνει ο αέρας όταν γεμίζει νερό ..
Οι κατσαρίδες σε κάποιο σπίτι που είχα πάει να το δω μπαίνουν από εκείνη την οπή και έπαθα πλάκα να δω τα κανάλια του πλαστικού για "νεκροταφείο" κατσαρίδων (συνέπεια ? πιθανά άλλα προβλήματα) . Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε σόδα - ξύδι - εντομοκτόνο - και για φινάλε βάλτου λίγη κολόνια και θα γίνει λιονταράκι .

----------


## stamstam

> Και κάτι άλλο ... κάπου αναφέρθηκε ... για κατσαρίδες !!  (#29) ..Να ρίξεις και κανένα εντομοκτόνο εκεί κοντά 
> Σε ντοκουμέντο που μου έχει συμβεί . αυτό το πλαινό (το μεγάλο το διάφανο) έχει στην κορυφή του μια οπή για να ξεθυμαίνει ο αέρας όταν γεμίζει νερό ..
> Οι κατσαρίδες σε κάποιο σπίτι που είχα πάει να το δω μπαίνουν από εκείνη την οπή και έπαθα πλάκα να δω τα κανάλια του πλαστικού για "νεκροταφείο" κατσαρίδων (συνέπεια ? πιθανά άλλα προβλήματα) . Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε σόδα - ξύδι - εντομοκτόνο - και για φινάλε βάλτου λίγη κολόνια και θα γίνει λιονταράκι .


Καλά φίλε Πέτρο έπρεπε να έβλεπες τον χώρο της κουζίνας πριν 3 χρόνια όλο τα βράδυ είχανε "πάρτυ" αυτές οι μικρές οι καφετιές...
Ξόδεψα μπουκάλια ολόκληρα σε σπρέϋ κατσαριδοκτόνου αλλά το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ... να εμφανίζονται και την ημέρα...

Σώθηκα μετά από μιά απεντόμωση αλλά κυρίως με ένα θαυματουργό τζελ που μπήκε (και βάζω μια φορά το χρόνο) σε κάποιους μεντεσέδες και σε καναδυό σημεία κάτω από την κουζίνα.
Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται μπορεί να το προμηθευτεί από κατάστημα γεωργικών φαρμάκων είναι μέσα σε σύριγγα θέλει γάντια και *προσοχή είναι πολύ τοξικό.*

----------


## stamstam

Πέτρο και Μάνο σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας και τις πολύτιμες συμβουλές σας, να είστε καλά

----------


## PavlosCFU

καλημερα σας,

θα χρειαστω και εγω την πολυτιμη βοηθεια σας εαν ειναι ευκολο.

τα πεθερικα μου εχουν το αντιστοιχο Neff πλυντηριο και τωρα τελευταια αρχισε να διαμαρτυρεται η πεθερα μου πως το πλυντηριο δε πλενει και δε ζεσταινει το νερο.

μετα απο δοκιμη χειροκινητη (εριξα νερο με μπουκαλι εντος του θαλαμου πλυσης) το πλυντηριο δειχνει να λειτουργει κανονικα.
και το νερο ζεσταθηκε και πλυση εκανε.
αφου εψαξα και διαβασα και εδω και σε αγγλικες σελιδες πολλα πραγματα,ακρη δε μπορω να βγαλω.

Πλυση δε μπορει να κανει αυτο το πραγμα και δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι.

εχω ανοιξει τα πλαινα καπακια και κανω δοκιμες.
ανοιξα το ηλεκτρικο φιλτρο απο την παροχη και καθαρισα τα φιλτρακια,η παροχη στελνει νερο,οταν βαζεις καποιο προγραμμα να ξεκινησει μπαζει λιγο νερο (μη φανταστειτε πολυ) και μετα ακουγεται ενα βουητο μονιμο σα να προσπαθει να γεμισει (δε μπορω να καταλαβω ακριβως).
το προγραμμα εντουτοις δε σταματαει και μεχρι το τελος παει ετσι,χωρις στην ουσια να πλενει.

τα πλαινα τοιχωματα φαινονται γεματα.οι 2 βαλβιδες (του φλοτερ και της υπερχειλισης) δεν ειναι ενεργοποιημενες,το φλοτερακι δηλαδη ειναι κατεβασμενο και οχι κολλημενο πανω.

δε ξερω τι να κανω και να υποθεσω απο εδω και περα.

οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια καλη θα ηταν.

σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## nyannaco

Καλά, πόσο νιόπαντρος είσαι και έκανες τέτοιο λάθος; ΠΟΤΕ δεν ανακατευόμαστε με βλάβες της πεθεράς, στο τέλος θα φταις για όλα εσύ  :Sad:

----------

PavlosCFU (27-08-14)

----------


## PavlosCFU

> Καλά, πόσο νιόπαντρος είσαι και έκανες τέτοιο λάθος; ΠΟΤΕ δεν ανακατευόμαστε με βλάβες της πεθεράς, στο τέλος θα φταις για όλα εσύ


δεν εχεις και αδικο,αλλα τι να κανουμε...συγκυριες... :Rolleyes: 

το θεμα μου τωρα δεν ειναι τι θα πει η πεθερα αλλα γιατι δε δουλευει το ευλογημενο...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> (μη φανταστειτε πολυ) και μετα ακουγεται ενα βουητο μονιμο σα να προσπαθει να γεμισει (δε μπορω να καταλαβω ακριβως).
> το προγραμμα εντουτοις δε σταματαει και μεχρι το τελος παει ετσι,χωρις στην ουσια να πλενει.





> μετα ακουγεται ενα βουητο μονιμο σα να προσπαθει να γεμισει


Εφόσον υποθέσουμε ότι πήρε ήδη νερό στον θάλαμο (και σταμάτησε η βαλβίδα νερού σωστά) 
Επόμενος "θόρυβος" "βουητό" μάλλον θα εννοείς την αντλία (εκτοξευτήρας νερού του θαλάμου) να κόλλησε δηλαδή και δεν γυρίζει . (αυτό μπορείς να το καταλάβεις "ακουστικά" με τον θόρυβο που κάνει όταν τινάζει νερό στον θάλαμο) 

Απλά (εκτός ρεύματος) εντόπισε την θέση αυτού του μοτέρ και από τα εξωτερικά πτερύγια δώσε του μια μικρή ώθηση να δεις αν ήταν πράγματι κολλημένο (ενδέχεται να χάνει νερά η τσιμούχα του και να κόλλησε ο άξονας) 

Αν είδες νερά στο πάτωμα της συσκευής (από έξω από τον θάλαμο ) και στο πάτωμα της συσκευής , τότε λειτούργησε η αντλία εξόδου νερού (και βούιζε αυτή) για να προστατέψει την συσκευή από ανεπιθύμητη πλημμύρα .

----------

PavlosCFU (27-08-14)

----------


## PavlosCFU

Καλημερα Πετρο,σε ευχαριστω για το χρονο σου.

Η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν ακουω καθολου νερο στο θαλαμο,ισα ισα που σταζει ο βραχιονας αν ανοιξεις την πορτα την ωρα του προγραμματος.
Οταν του εβαλα χειροκινητα νερο το ακουσα να δουλευει κανονικα.

Νερα εκτος του θαλαμου δεν ειδα ειναι η αληθεια.

οταν ξεκιναει το προγραμμα,μπαζει μια σταλα νερο και το μπλε διακοπτακι στα πλαγια αριστερα (πανω απο το πορτοκαλοροζ φλοτερακι) εξερχεται κανοικα με ενα μικρο εμβολο.

απο εκει και περα ομως δειχνει σαν να μη βαζει καθολου νερο μεσα για να πλυνει.
εαν ομως ειχε προβλημα στην παροχη δε θα εκλεινε αυτοματα με σφαλμα;

το ιδιο βουητο ακουγεται απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος του προγραμματος.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε τότε πολεμάει η βαλβίδα να πάρει νερό ή είναι κολλημένη / κάηκε το πηνίο? ή το Aqua stop έχει πρόβλημα

----------

PavlosCFU (27-08-14)

----------


## PavlosCFU

υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κανω εγω ως καποιος που πιανουν τα χερια του και του κοβει (λεμε τωρα) αλλα δεν εχει γνωσεις επι του αντικειμενου ή να φωναξω καποιον ειδικο να το κανει; (ειδικος και στην Κερκυρα μου φαινεται σπανιο αλλα απο το να σας ταλαιπωρω...)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

να μετρήσεις αν πηγαίνει τάση στην βαλβίδα που έρχεται από την βρύση , μάλλον θα πηγαίνει τάση για να λες ότι βουίζει και αν όντως πηγαίνει τάση τότε θα πρέπει να την αλλάξεις

----------

PavlosCFU (27-08-14)

----------


## PavlosCFU

θα το παλεψω και θα επανελθω...ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## stamstam

Καταρχήν εύχομαι σε όλα τα μέλη και όχι μόνο Καλή χρονιά, Χρόνια Πολλά καλά με υγεία χαρά και ότι άλλο επιθυμείτε.
Κατά δεύτερον "Δράττομαι της ευκαιρίας" μιας και κάποια στιγμή απ' ότι είδα αναζωπυρώθηκε το θέμα "ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΠΛΥΝΤΗΡΙΟ ΠΙΑΤΩΝ NEFF" να θέσω ένα νέο ερώτημα.

Το προαναφερόμενο πλυντήριο πιάτων (όπως και του αγαπητού PavlosCFU) 
Δεν παίρνει νερό, ακούγεται απλά ένας θόρυβος (υποθέτω η αντλία) αλλά νερό δεν παίρνει στάλα και φυσικά το πρόγραμμα (όποιο και να δοκίμασα) δεν προχωράει ούτε λεπτό.
Δοκίμασα να καθαρίσω το  Aqua stop αλλά είχε απλά λίγα χαλικάκια



> Ε  τότε πολεμάει η βαλβίδα να πάρει νερό ή είναι κολλημένη / κάηκε το  πηνίο? ή το Aqua stop έχει πρόβλημα


Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος τρόπος δοκιμής για τον αν λειτουργεί κανονικά το  Aqua stop? γιατί δεν κατάφερα να βρώ κάτι στο διαδίκτυο. Αν τελικά δεν φταίει το Aqua stop.
Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν είναι κολλημένη η αντλία ή καμένο το πηνίο?
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## diony

ο θόρυβος που ακούς είναι από την αντλία εξαγωγής ,αντλία πλύσης ,  ή ακούγεται βουητό από το κουτί της ηλεκτροβαλβίδας  που συνδέεται στη βρύση ?
αν δε ξεχωρίζει ο θόρυβος ποια από τις 2 αντλίες ακούγεται  ,  άνοιξε την πόρτα ενώ λειτουργεί ,(με το άνοιγμα σταματάει φυσικά ),  ρίξε μέσα στο πλυντήριο 1 λίτρο νερό ,ξανακλείσε την πόρτα και παρατήρησε αν το αδειάσει , ή αν το ψεκάζει

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Το προαναφερόμενο πλυντήριο πιάτων (όπως και του αγαπητού PavlosCFU) 
> Δεν παίρνει νερό, ακούγεται απλά ένας θόρυβος (υποθέτω η αντλία) αλλά νερό δεν παίρνει στάλα και φυσικά το πρόγραμμα (όποιο και να δοκίμασα) δεν προχωράει ούτε λεπτό.
> Δοκίμασα να καθαρίσω το  Aqua stop αλλά είχε απλά λίγα χαλικάκια


Διάβασες την παρόμοια περίπτωση στην αρχή ? 1# και #2 μηνύματα ... ώσπου τελικά φτάσαμε στο σημείο #33 . και επιλύθηκε το πρόβλημα? μπορεί να είναι η ίδια περίπτωση . Αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι το μήνυμα #2 (σαν προτεραιότητα)  (και που μπορεί να οδηγεί και στην ίδια βλάβη στο να μην παίρνει νερό ... αλλά από άλλη αιτία π.χ. από διαρροή της τσιμούχας του μοτέρ πλύσης.




> Δεν παίρνει νερό, ακούγεται απλά ένας θόρυβος (υποθέτω η αντλία) αλλά νερό δεν παίρνει στάλα και φυσικά το πρόγραμμα (όποιο και να δοκίμασα) δεν προχωράει ούτε λεπτό.


Αν υποθέσουμε δουλεύει κάτι σαν μοτέρ . Τότε λογικά μην περιμένεις να παίρνει και νερό ... ή το ένα θα γίνεται ή το άλλο.

Αν δουλεύει αμέσως αμέσως κάποιο "μοτέρ" (ενώ κανονικά περιμένουμε σαν πρώτη ενέργεια , να ακούσουμε το νερό να εισέρχεται από την βρύση ) (εκτός ορισμένα μοντέλα που για λίγο μόνο χρόνο στην αρχή,...  δουλεύει η αντλία αποχέτευσης για να αδειάσει εναπομείναντα νερά προτού πάρει το κανονικό νερό) 
και εφόσον το πρόγραμμα δεν "προχωράει ούτε λεπτό" .
Αμέσως πάμε να δούμε στο πάτωμα της συσκευής (όχι εσωτερικό θάλαμο ... αλλά εξωτερικά και έξω του θαλάμου) για νερά που έχουν κακώς διαρρεύσει. (και ενεργοποιήθηκε η αντιπλημμυρική προστασία με το φλοτέρ διακόπτη / ασφαλείας που ενεργοποιεί την αντλία αποχέτευσης για να προλάβει το "κακό" ) αυτό δεν θα σταματήσει και ούτε θα αφήσει να πάρει επιπλέον νερό αν πρώτα δεν τακτοποιηθεί ο λόγος της διαρροής νερού στο πάτωμα.

----------


## stamstam

> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ......................
> αν δε ξεχωρίζει ο θόρυβος ποια από τις 2 αντλίες ακούγεται  ,  άνοιξε την πόρτα ενώ λειτουργεί ,(με το άνοιγμα σταματάει φυσικά ),  ρίξε μέσα στο πλυντήριο 1 λίτρο νερό ,ξανακλείσε την πόρτα και παρατήρησε αν το αδειάσει , ή αν το ψεκάζει


Γεμίζοντας με νερό (από την ανοιχτή πόρτα... εννοείται), με το ξεκίνημα του προγράμματος το νερό αδειάζει.

----------


## stamstam

> Διάβασες την παρόμοια περίπτωση στην αρχή ? 1#  και #2 μηνύματα ... ώσπου τελικά φτάσαμε στο σημείο #33 . και επιλύθηκε  το πρόβλημα? μπορεί να είναι η ίδια περίπτωση . Αλλά το πιο σημαντικό  είναι το μήνυμα #2 (σαν προτεραιότητα)  (και που μπορεί να οδηγεί και  στην ίδια βλάβη στο να μην παίρνει νερό ... αλλά από άλλη αιτία π.χ. από  διαρροή της τσιμούχας του μοτέρ πλύσης.
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .....................
> και εφόσον το πρόγραμμα δεν "προχωράει ούτε λεπτό" .
> Αμέσως πάμε να δούμε στο πάτωμα της συσκευής (όχι εσωτερικό θάλαμο ...  αλλά εξωτερικά και έξω του θαλάμου) για νερά που έχουν κακώς διαρρεύσει.  (και ενεργοποιήθηκε η αντιπλημμυρική προστασία με το φλοτέρ διακόπτη /  ασφαλείας που ενεργοποιεί την αντλία αποχέτευσης για να προλάβει το  "κακό" ) αυτό δεν θα σταματήσει και ούτε θα αφήσει να πάρει επιπλέον  νερό αν πρώτα δεν τακτοποιηθεί ο λόγος της διαρροής νερού στο  πάτωμα.


Τελικά όντως με το άνοιγμα του πλαϊνού καπακιού ... "ανακαλύφθηκαν" λίγα νερά στην βάση.
Καθάρισά με ζεστό ξύδι και σόδα το ρόζ σύστημα
εδώ ένα βίντεο που δείχνει τον καθαρισμό του φλοτέρ (είναι από άλλο μοντέλο βέβαια αλλά θα βοηθήσει ίσως άλλους άπειρους σαν εμένα 
στον καθαρισμό https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oYA5l3EQ
και πως βίντεο για το πως λειτουργεί το όλο σύστημα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DE7oYA5l3EQ

 Αλλά έχω και ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα
Στην φωτογραφία που επισυνάπτω (παλιά φωτογραφία όχι φρέσκια) 

έχω  βάλει με χοντρό μπλε βέλος (από τη δεύτερη μεταλλική βέργα και πάνω) το  σημείο όπου, όπως κατεβαίνει το νερό - στο γέμισμα του προγράμματος -  φρακάρει. Αυτό γίνεται επειδή *έχει μαζέψει αρκετό λευκό μαλακό υλικό  στην μύτη του μπλε βέλους*  με αποτέλεσμα να σταματάει η ροή του και να λειτουργεί η υπερχείλιση.  Δηλαδή το νερό "επιστρέφει" πίσω και βγαίνει κανονικά από την πάνω τρύπα  του δοχείου.
Με κάποιο λεπτό συρματάκι κατάφερα απλά να ψιλοδιαλύσω  την λευκή μάζα αλλά την έσπρωξα και παρακάτω ακριβώς στο ύψος του πάνω  μετάλλου.
Μήπως ξέρετε κάποιο "κόλπο" για να τη φτάσω πιο εύκολα γιατί με το σύρμα τζάπα κόπος ... και δουλειά δεν γίνεται
*Επίσης στην μύτη από το κόκκινο βέλος είχε και εκεί και από την προηγούμενη φορά λευκή μάζα,* αλλά παρά τα απανωτά καθαρίσματα με σόδα - ξύδι προκοπή δεν είδα.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## nyannaco

Η φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται.

----------


## stamstam

> Η φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται.


Επειδή δεν φαινόταν καλά βρήκα τελικά έναν φακό και ορίστε μερικές καλύτερες και μεγαλύτερες φωτογραφίες!
Οι "μύτες" απ' τα βελάκια δείχνουν την λευκή μάζα
Τα κόκκινα βελάκια δείχνουν σημεία που δεν φαίνεται να επειρεάζουν σοβαρά την διαδικασία.
  
Μήπως αν αλλάξω τελείως και το ροζέ εξάρτημα με τα φλοτέρ βρούμε την υγειά μας
Ξέρει κάποιος το κόστος και την διαδικασία σε χρόνο?

----------


## stamstam

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος φίλος το κόστος και την διαδικασία για να αλλάξω τελείως το ροζέ εξάρτημα με τα φλοτέρ? Να το αλλάξω μπας και ... βρούμε την υγειά μας

----------


## diony

μπες εδώ  http://www.neff-eshop.com/eshop/neff/gr/indexa.htm

με το E-Nr της συσκευής σου έχει σχεδιάγραμμα με όλα τα ανταλλακτικά ότι παραγγείλεις στα στέλνουν και με  courier  αντικαταβολή

----------


## stamstam

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν "ταπώσω" την υπερχείληση (για κάποιο διάστημα) υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία




> .

----------


## dln

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να καθαρίσεις το δοχείο νερού από την λευκή μάζα (πουρί) και το φλοτέρ (κόκκινο). Πιθανότατα έχουν πουρί και οι σωλήνες που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο μοτέρ πλύσης.

----------


## stamstam

> Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να καθαρίσεις το δοχείο νερού από την λευκή μάζα (πουρί) και το φλοτέρ (κόκκινο). Πιθανότατα έχουν πουρί και οι σωλήνες που είναι συνδεδεμένοι στο μοτέρ πλύσης.


Θα το κάνω τελικά αύριο ... απλά δεν ξέρω πόσο ... μπελαλίδικο είναι
Θέλει κάποιο ειδικό καθαριστικό ή με διάλυμα σόδας και μετά ξύδι όπως το φλοτέρ?

----------


## diony

> Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν "ταπώσω" την υπερχείληση (για κάποιο διάστημα) υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στην λειτουργία



αν το ταπώσεις και υποθέσουμε ότι τράβηξε νερό μέσα στο δοχείο το πιο πιθανό που θα δεις είναι να σου το φουσκώνει

----------


## diony

[


> Δοκίμασα να καθαρίσω το Aqua stop αλλά είχε απλά λίγα χαλικάκια
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος τρόπος δοκιμής για τον αν λειτουργεί κανονικά το Aqua stop? γιατί δεν κατάφερα να βρώ κάτι στο διαδίκτυο. Αν τελικά δεν φταίει το Aqua stop.
> Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν είναι κολλημένη η αντλία ή καμένο το πηνίο?
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά



Κάτι μου κόλλησε και το ξαναέγραψα στο  #61

----------


## diony

> Δοκίμασα να καθαρίσω το  Aqua stop αλλά είχε απλά λίγα χαλικάκια
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει άραγε κάποιος τρόπος δοκιμής για τον αν λειτουργεί κανονικά το  Aqua stop? γιατί δεν κατάφερα να βρώ κάτι στο διαδίκτυο. Αν τελικά δεν φταίει το Aqua stop.
> Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω αν είναι κολλημένη η αντλία ή καμένο το πηνίο?
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


ένας τρόπος να δεις για βουλώματα είναι και ο εξής  ,πρέπει να κάνεις 2 τεστ
αφού ξεκουμπώσεις τη σωλήνα που φέρνει το νερό στο δοχείο από το Aqua stop (η δεξιά λεπτή σωλήνα από τις τρεις που φαίνονται με το σφικτήρα σα μανταλάκι) , θα τρέξει κάτω λίγο νερό βάλε ένα ύφασμα
α) φυσάς το πλαστικό στόμιο  που απελευθερώθηκε ,πρέπει να φυσάει ελεύθερα σχετικά , αν όχι θέλει το παγούρι όλο καθάρισμα Χωρίς να το έχεις στην πρίζα


 β) τη σωλήνα που ξεκούμπωσες την κρατάς σε ένα κουβά για να μη σου τα κάνει μούσκεμα και ξεκινάς το πλυντήριο (Το βάζεις στην πρίζα με προσοχή τι κάνεις και που ακουμπάς), έχοντας το νου σου πως αφού περάσει ο χρόνος απάντλησης κάποια στιγμή θα σου φέρει νερό από το δίκτυο με πίεση *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*
Αν δε φέρει νερό ενώ ταυτόχρονα ακούς βουητό από το Aqua stop κάτω από τη βρύση , το πιο πιθανό να έχει η βαλβίδα του Aqua stop πρόβλημα

----------


## stamstam

> αν το ταπώσεις και υποθέσουμε ότι τράβηξε νερό μέσα στο δοχείο το πιο πιθανό που θα δεις είναι να σου το φουσκώνει


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι με το διάλυμα σόδας και το ξύδι που έριξα από την υπερχείληση κάπως βελτιώθηκε η κατάσταση, ξεβούλωσε όχι τελείως αλλά το πρόγραμμα τελειώνει.
Γι'αυτό σκέφτηκα - και δοκίμασα - κρατώντας για δύο δευτερόλεπτα "ταπωμένη" με το δάχτυλο την υπερχείληση
να το βάλω να δουλέψει καναδυό προγράμματα άδειο με σόδα και ξύδι (για να μην μπω στην διαδικασία "λύσης αρμολόγησης" όπως κάναμε με το Μ1 στο στρατό).
Και αυτό γιατί μου μοιάζει λίγο "μανίκι" η διαδικασία ή δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο?

----------


## diony

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9P4A-SuuY0

Έχει αρκετή δουλειά , αν έχεις τα εργαλεία και το κουράγιο , έχει πολλά παρόμοια βίντεο 
BOSCH -SIEMENS-NEFF τα περισσότερα είναι ίδια

----------

